# Unknown Light?



## Hansolo (Sep 10, 2010)

I was watching my coral cat shark stalk shrimp last night with lights off as it is nocturnal. An unknown light flashed several times from a large piece of live rock. At first I thought it was just a random reflection. After further investigation and checking the room for a source of reflection I saw the light flash a few more times and my wife saw it as well. I'm still new to saltwater but I'm not crazy. Is there any type of micro organism that creates a light like a lightning bug? This is what I would compare it to but blue/white in color. I will be watching for it again tonite for a while. If anyone has any thoughts on what this light creating creature is that would be great. I bought a lot if live rock from several places so its impossible to pinpoint its origin.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

It is called bioluminescence, and it is fairly common in marine creatures. I've not personally seen it in a home aquarium, but I would guess it is possible. Take a look at this link to learn a bit more about it.

http://www.photobiology.info/Haddock.html

EDIT: I forgot copepods do this to communicate, until I read that article some more. That would be my guess at what is going on.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

don't fish eat copepods?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Some fish do.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

If you look at a good reeftank in pitch blackness, you'll see flashes aplenty.


----------



## Hansolo (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanx for letting me know. I was astonished at what I was seeing. Pretty cool though.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

That's awesome, I've never seen it though! Is it possible to get us a video?

Thanks!


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

That's so cool!!!  WOW, lucky!!


----------

